# DrMike what happen to him.



## thekreek (May 24, 2013)

Does anybody know what happen to DrMike (drmikesteakdinner) from the old LEB/LET community, I know he quit the community a long time ago, but it would be interesting to see if he came to this one.

What's your opinion?


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 24, 2013)

I remember seeing DrMike at LET during v2 and v3, looks he was until LEA handed it to someone other than him, during v1 as well which I haven't follow but remember seeing DrMike active, he is old!  

Not sure if you can even tell if he is alive or not :mellow: drmikesteakdinner has a standard empty wordpress installation. Well, maybe is all I can say.


----------



## Daniel (May 24, 2013)

Don't ask how I got this, but it explains what happened.



> Last note, I am aware you're unhappy DrMike left, and in hindsight so am I in *some ways.* However he had a hell of a lot of anger built up towards LEA privately, and when we switched over I just copped a waterfall of it. Initially I typed him an inviting and friendly email because I wanted him on board. This came from the ideal that as in my real life businesses, I didn't want to be surrounded by "yes" men. He took me signing off as him to heart, and followed it up just with lines of expletives instead of taking the invite I had extended to him. I understood after that he is actually not all there and stable in the head, based on some of the ramblings I was presented with and had to read. Sure in some ways it would of been great having him still here, however for LEA he was a huge juggling act to keep onside and onboard. In one sense losing him makes things a lot easier, however performing the juggling act also had its value in having him here.


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 24, 2013)

Daniel said:


> I understood after that he is actually not all there and stable in the head


 :blink:


----------



## telephone (May 24, 2013)

Guilty of Malpractice. Lost all his assets and fled the country


----------



## Alto (May 25, 2013)

Based on some of the posts on his personal blog (which has been gone for a while now) he was very up and down emotionally and had had some difficult times in his life, just to counter-balance the 'not all there' comment.


----------



## Daniel (May 25, 2013)

Just to clear up any confusion, I did not write the quote I mentioned. That is from the one who can not be named.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 25, 2013)

Daniel said:


> That is from the one who can not be named.


 

Lord Voldemort?  

I kid.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (May 25, 2013)

Maybe his local library closed?


----------



## Naruto (May 26, 2013)

matt_securedspeed said:


> Maybe his local library closed?


You mean Panera Bread?


----------



## gsrdgrdghd (May 26, 2013)

He was a whiny hypochondriac/drama queen, why would you miss him? IIRC there were many hints that he was faking illnesses online to get attention/pity


----------



## Asama (May 26, 2013)

gsrdgrdghd said:


> He was a whiny hypochondriac/drama queen, why would you miss him? IIRC there were many hints that he was faking illnesses online to get attention/pity


Agree, he was fast butthurt if someone has not reflect his opinions... an annoying guy!


----------



## earl (May 27, 2013)

I think he's still around under a new alias, no one as deeply rooted into the hobby as he was can just disappear overnight.. for what it's worth I thought he was alright..


----------



## rds100 (May 27, 2013)

earl said:


> I think he's still around under a new alias, no one as deeply rooted into the hobby as he was can just disappear overnight.. for what it's worth I thought he was alright..


No way, we would have recognized his style, it is/was unique.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 28, 2013)

rds100 said:


> No way, we would have recognized his style, it is/was unique.


Understatement of the year XD  And 100% accurate.


----------



## earl (May 28, 2013)

Either way.. hope he is doing ok. he did not have to drop off the face of the earth, he could have just moved to another forum or something.


----------

